# First post



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

1st post  Yeehaa cowgirls and cowboys, our own topic line


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

This is a good idea!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

These are wonderful ideas. Now we can band together and rope cattle. 8)


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Or lope in a show ring :wink:


----------



## sunburst (Mar 6, 2008)

Yee-haw!! 
(Actually yelled this on my horse one time, and she took off--luckily, I just stayed right where I was, minus a few feet, of course.  )


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

WWOOHOO! I can feel western oozing from my pores!! Western is so different from English although we still can learn a lot from our English friends! I'm so excited!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I love Western


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh man, i loooooooooooooooooooooooooove western!! it's in my blood i think hehe

went out tonight to a western bar and grill and had a great time! tons a ppl with cowboy hats and boots, i loved it 

ps
bought my first western starter/training saddle today!! im pretty excited about it!!

YEE HAWW!!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

sunburst said:


> Yee-haw!!
> (Actually yelled this on my horse one time, and she took off--luckily, I just stayed right where I was, minus a few feet, of course.  )


I worked at a riding stable and we trained all our horses to be okay with a loud, enthusiastic "Yee Haw!" just in case any of the "dudes" riding them took a notion to yell one out! (And sometimes we found it fun to do it ourselves! :lol: )

I really love the western discipline. I mostly trail ride, and do one show a year (but I'm excited because the venue I show at is holding an additional show this year, so I'll be able to go to that one, too!) My horse is definitely not a show horse, though, but we still have fun. ;-) Same goes for barrels/gymkahana... both my horses and I think they're fun, but we're definitely not pros!

One thing I'd love to do is team penning!


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm thinking that this section will be a lot of fun!

DGW


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

yay western!! I felt so out numbered by the English riders, but I'm die hard western......


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

I feel sooooo dumb asking this question but i am new to the forum and i was just wondering how do you put pics up under your name???
Sorry i feel very dumb.
xx


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

^^^^ click on your profile and it is your avatar at the bottom. the photo has to be a certain size. If you have any trouble let us know and someone will be able to resize it for you


----------

